
Encryption, AI, and the Myth of Incompatibility: Privacy + AI != Oil and Water - hamzah
https://medium.com/@hamzaharkous/encryption-ai-and-the-myth-of-incompatibility-9afca1ca115#.lq8apjsxi
======
brudgers
Title is currently editorialized.

